# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > سوال: نمایش پیغام نا امن بودن هنگام باز کردن سایت برنامه نویس

## سعید کشاورز

سلام..چند روزی میشه که میخام سایت رو باز کنم با پیغام زیر مواجه میشم 
جالب اینجاس وقتی با موبایل وصل میشم بدون مشکل باز میکنه..

----------


## سعید کشاورز

همین الان هم با یه سیستم دیگه چک کردم همین مشکل رو دارم..یعنی اشکال از سیستم خودم نیست که مثلا بگم آنتی ویروس یا فایروال یا هرچیز دیگه ای این مشکل رو بوجود آورده.

----------


## Securebit

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AC%D9%85%D9%86
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%DB%8C%D8%AA

----------


## محسن=0

برای من هم همین پیام میده /
چرا حل نمیکنید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

حل کردنش دست ما نیست. گوگل باید اقدام کنه که نمی کنه.

تو پنل Web Master Tools فقط میگه سایت شما مشکوک است، اما نمیگه چه ایرادی داره و هیچ جزئیاتی هم برای دلیل این اقدام شون ارائه نمیده.

----------


## joker

*همه* دوستان از بخش 
https://safebrowsing.google.com/safe...rror/?hl=en-US
این مشکل را ریپورت کنند تا ایشالا حل بشه.

----------


## TTT.KKK

من این کارو کردم ینی نتیجه میده؟؟
فک کنم مدیران سایت هم باید پیگیری های لازم رو انجام بدن
خب چرا این مشکل پیش اومده؟
یعنی ممکنه واقعا سایت مشکل داشته باشه؟
میترسم مشکل جدی باشه.....
 :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## golbafan

> حل کردنش دست ما نیست. گوگل باید اقدام کنه که نمی کنه.
> تو پنل Web Master Tools فقط میگه سایت شما مشکوک است، اما نمیگه چه ایرادی داره و هیچ جزئیاتی هم برای دلیل این اقدام شون ارائه نمیده.


حل کردنش دست گوگله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
از شما دیگه بعیده جناب کرامتی...

درثانی مواجه شدن با فقل کردن تاپیکهایی مثل زیر به نظر میرسونه دوستان دارن صورت مساله رو پاک میکنن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AC%D9%85%D9%86

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

وقتی گوگل اقدام به بلوک کردن سایت کرده به نظرت من چکار می تونم بکنم؟

تنها راهی هم که گذاشته اینه که بروید در Google Web Master Tools درخواست رفع فیلتر بدهید. تا بحال بیش از 10 بار درخواست در اونجا ثبت کردم، اما هر بار درخواست رو Reject می کنند و متاسفانه هیچ مدرکی که به آلوده بودن سایت به ویروس یا تروجان اشاره کنه ارائه نمیدن. اگر دوست دارید بفرمائید تا فایل Log اش رو براتون بفرستم تا خودتون ببینید. فقط یک سری Url رو نوشته اند که اینها آلوده است، بدون ارائه هیچ جزئیات دیگری.
آدرس هایی که اونها تو Log دادند صدها بار مرور کرده ام، با استفاده از ابزارهای Fetch as Google و دیگر ابزارهای عیب یابی خودشون بارها سایت رو مرور کردم، اما هیچی پیدا نکردم.
حتی سایت هایی که به صورت آنلاین صفحات شما رو برای وجود ویروس یا ... اسکن می کنند میگن چیزی پیدا نکردند و فقط به اینکه گوگل سایت شما رو فیلتر کرده به عنوان سند آلودگی اکتفا می کنند.
حال اگر شما راه حلی به نظرتون میرسه لطف کنید بگید تا شاید فرجی بشه.

----------


## Mask

..................................................  .................

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مشکل با ست کردن DNS به صورت داخلی چطوری میخواد حل بشه؟ 
فایرفاکس و کروم یک کش داخلی دارند از لیست سایت های بلوک شده و روزانه این لیست آپدیت میشه. بروزرسانی این لیست روزانه از VirusTotal.com که مال گوگل است انجام میشه و شامل یک سری دامین نیم است. وقتی دامین نیم تو جزو اون لیست باشه چه فرقی می کنه آی پی ات از کجا سرو میشه؟

و این یکی رو من دیگه نمی دونم!
داشتن آTTPS چطوری باعث میشه شما تو اون لیست قرار نگیری؟

و خیلی کارهای دیگه چی هاست؟

----------


## Felony

> حل کردنش دست گوگله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> از شما دیگه بعیده جناب کرامتی...
> 
> درثانی مواجه شدن با فقل کردن تاپیکهایی مثل زیر به نظر میرسونه دوستان دارن صورت مساله رو پاک میکنن


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AC%D9%85%D9%86
دست کیه پس ؟
تاپیک رو من قفل کردم .
دلیلی نمیبینیم برای مشکلی که واضح هست n تا تاپیک اطلاع سانی ایجاد بشه و عده ای گده بگیرن ، بحث اطلاع رسانی به مدیریت بود که با یک تاپیک اتفاق افتاد و پاسخ دادهشد که مساله در دست پیگیریست .
الان مساله کودومه ؟ صورتش کودوم ؟ کی حذفش کرد ؟!




> شما که خودتون استادیدحاجی.
> یه dns سرورداخلی راه بندازید و دامنه برنامه نویس رور وی اون مقدار دهی کنید.
> یا مثلا یه سرتیفیکیت بخرید و https رو راه بندازید. وخیلی کارای دیگه.


چه ربطی به dns داره ؟! راهکاری که ارائه دادید به هیچ وجه کارساز نیست و اگر هم بود عملی نیست !
مثلا DNS Server راه انداخیتم ، شما میای DNS برنامه نویس رو ست میکنی رو کانکشنت ؟ بعد برنامه نویس باید کل سایت های دنیا رو کش کنه تو DNS سرورش چون الگوریتم های خودکار یه سایتی به دلایل مختلفی false positive دارن که طبیعی هم هست تو این Scale کار کردن ؟ و بعد مشکلات بعدی که آقای کرامتی هم اشاره کردن چی میشه ؟
ssl چه ربطی به شناسایی گوگل داره ؟ ssl تبادل اطلاعات بین کلاینت و سرور رو تضمین میکنه امن باشن  نه بیشتر !

مکانیزم های استفاده شده به توسط مرورگرها موارد مشابهی نیستند و هرکودوم پیاده سازی های خاص خودشون رو دارن و در برخی مواقع ممکنه اطلاعاتی رو با دیگر مرورگرها به اشتراک بزارن ، مثلا برای فایرفاکس : https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...rotection-work

حالا ممکنه شناسایی اشتباه سایت به دلیل این باشه که سایت به اشتباه توسط الگوریتم های یکی شناسایی شده و گزارش به دلایل سیاست های امنیتی به اشتراک گذاشته میشه (مرسوم هست) ، یا اینکه مواردی تو این صفحات سایت که اقای کرامتی فرمودن ) وجود داره که تجمیع اونها ریت خطرناک بودن سایت رو بالا میبره و خوب ممکنه تو انجین های مختلف پروتکشن مرورگرها بازخورد یکسانی داشته باشه که به نظر میاد در هر صورت flase positive باشه .

در هر صورت مشکل در حال پیگیری هست ، تاپیک دیگه ای هم راه اندازی بشه حذف خواهد شد ، همین تاپیک برای اطلاع رسانی و پیگری به نظر کفایت میکنه .

موفق باشید .

----------


## Mask

..................................................  ..........

----------


## juza66

بنظرم بیایم با یک حرکت خودجوش از فایرفاکس و گوگل کروم استفاده نکنیم و بدشون رو تویی حرف هامون بزنیم (البته یک نظر دیکتاتوری بود) خخخ
خب چرا انجمن به این بزرگی برنامه نویس ایرانی رو بلاک کردن؟! جز یک حرکت سیاسی ممکنه باشه؟

بعدش واس یک راه حل موقت برید تویی تنظیمات فایرفاکس از سربرگ security اون تیک Block  رو بردارید
2016-08-01-03-56-16-77e41e.png

----------


## TTT.KKK

[juza66]بنظرم بیایم با یک حرکت خودجوش از فایرفاکس و گوگل کروم استفاده نکنیم و بدشون رو تویی حرف هامون بزنیم (البته یک نظر دیکتاتوری بود) خخخ
خب چرا انجمن به این بزرگی برنامه نویس ایرانی رو بلاک کردن؟! جز یک حرکت سیاسی ممکنه باشه؟



ای بابا چرا بحث رو سیاسی میکنید؟
مگه اینجا چیکار میکردیم که با حرکت سیاسی جلو شو بگیرن؟ :متعجب: 
احتمالا اشتباهی پیش اومده
اینقدر جو سازی نکنید...
حالا که هممون داریم استفاده میکنیم از سایت و میتونیم برای توسعه و تبلیغش اون رو به دوستانمون معرفی کنیم ... حالا چه اهمیتی داره که با چه مرورگری وارد بشیم؟

ولی لطفا مدیران هم یه اقدامی بکنن..
میدونم اقدام کردید ، من خودم هم به کروم اعتراض زدم ولی پیگیری شما موثر تره 
خلاصه شما استادید و اطلاعاتتون از ما بیشتره...

بازم مرسی از همه چیز.

----------


## hamedarian2009

فکرمیکنم برای من درست شده الان بدون مشکل وارد شدم امیدوارم دائمی درست شده باشه

----------

